# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Anydesk не полностью работает неконтролируемый доступ...

## Kopernik

Тема такая: Имеем WIN 7 PRO 64 (лицуха), стоит еще каспер кис ... Устанавливаю Anydesk, делаю неконтролируемый доступ, все красиво, но при попытке подключения с другого компа высвечивается что есть входящий сигнал принять или отклонить, т.е. автоматом на комп не заходит! :( бранд, кис отрубал - ему пофиг :( Чуется мне что где-то в политике нуна поставить или убрать галочку, а где вот?! МБ кто сталкивался, поможите пожалуйста!

----------


## shadow2013

пароль для неконтролируемого доступа настраивали?

----------


## dext0r

Нужно нажать принять и запомнить выбор. (Ну или что то такое)

----------

